# "Unknowns" Voting Thread



## Baron (Feb 1, 2012)

Please take a little time to read the entries for this month's challenge and vote for the *THREE POEMS *you consider most deserving.

It's important that you use *ALL THREE VOTES. 

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate title.

Please leave comments in this thread.


----------



## j.w.olson (Feb 1, 2012)

Several in there that I quite like -- Ghost stole my first vote, though. Well done, all.


----------



## aj47 (Feb 3, 2012)

it doesn't seem to work on mobile


----------



## aj47 (Feb 3, 2012)

So I came home and voted.   There's good stuff here.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi. When does the voting for this contest close?


----------



## Baron (Feb 4, 2012)

The poll closes on 12th February.


----------



## Missy (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh... Sorry. Guess I must have misread it. 

Sorry!


----------



## bazz cargo (Feb 7, 2012)

Better poems when I'm only a voyeur.


----------

